# Not liking the Kodak easy share software much



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Where have I been??
A dear friend gifted me w. a digital camera. Kodak Easy Share c643. It is sooo much fun, and the camera takes very nice pictures. Lots of menu selections and good resolution. 

However, I installed the software disk that came with it and already find it very cumbersome and limiting.

My question(s):
(I have windows 98)
Would it be better to get a memory card reader and uninstall the easy share?
Any spam/virus free photo editing software available online?

Thanks for your answer.
Stef


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I can't help with your issues but I can agree with you 100%. I had an HP digital and it died so we replaced it with the Kodak V1003. Great pics, hate the software. The HP downloaded directly into my pictures folder. I have to move pics from Kodak easyshare to my pics folder. Hate it. Oh did I say how much I dislike this software? Waiting for this camera to die!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

http://www.irfanview.com/
free good basic photo editor + more.

my advice is to get a USB card reader (looks like a thumb drive) and dump your data that way.

and use the program above to fix or resize them.


----------



## Xeract (Aug 2, 2007)

Irfanview is a great little program, I've used it in the past and considering it is free it's brilliant.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

I have used the Easyshare software for quite a long time. There are settings in the menu to change where to download pics to and to adjust other things. I really like the redeye reduction part of the software. Otherwise, I use photoshop to do real editing on photos. If you don't want to use it, just shut it down, uninstall it. Then you can just plug the usb cable into your camera, and into the computer, then turn the camera on and you should get a window pop up asking you what to do. Be sure to turn the camera off before unplugging the USB cable or you may fry your memory card {ask me how I know} If that doesn't work with Win98, then just do as above, but go to My Computer and you should see it as another drive and open the folders and copy your pics that way. The software is much easier to use for downloading the pics.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thank you, RZ for your answer.
Can you tell me, if I un install the easyshare software, but later change my mind, can it be reinstalled? I have the cd.
Thanks, Stef


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Stef said:


> Thank you, RZ for your answer.
> Can you tell me, if I un install the easyshare software, but later change my mind, can it be reinstalled? I have the cd.
> Thanks, Stef


Yes, I have had to reinstall it a couple of times. Just be sure to use the uninstaller. I keep mine on the computer just for the red eye tool/feature, very simple to use and works pretty good. Good Luck.


----------

